# Help with finding a lost sound in OmniSphere :(



## soilworker24 (Feb 16, 2019)

Hi, 
My session crashed, and when I loaded it back up the patches in Omnisphere didn't load, searched the web for an answer, and I realized its a known problem by now, and there is no technical way finding them, the only way is using my brain.
Anyway, never been more bumped, Iv been trying to find the most important patch and I just cant find it.
The only things i remember is this:
It was a kalimba like sound, I remember that the longer the note was, the shorter it stayed (the exact opposite of logic), and that the patch picture was something grey with yellow in the middle i think, not so sure.
This is all the information i remember, please help me :(


----------



## bengoss (Feb 16, 2019)

It has happened to me many times! Even if I save the sounds as multi and try to recall sometime doesn’t work. So from some time ago I started taking pictures of the patches and keep them with the project. Hope this will be fixed. Good luck finding your patch! Try opening some of the backup sessions if you have and see if it will load there.

B


----------



## whiskers (Feb 16, 2019)

soilworker24 said:


> Hi,
> My session crashed, and when I loaded it back up the patches in Omnisphere didn't load, searched the web for an answer, and I realized its a known problem by now, and there is no technical way finding them, the only way is using my brain.
> Anyway, never been more bumped, Iv been trying to find the most important patch and I just cant find it.
> The only things i remember is this:
> ...


So was it a factory omnisphere patch? as soon as I find one I like before I begin playing into the track, I edit my track name to match the name of the omnisphere patch just in case. I can poke around and see if I can find a match if you wouldn't mind telling me if it's a stock omnisphere patch


----------



## soilworker24 (Feb 16, 2019)

whiskers said:


> So was it a factory omnisphere patch? as soon as I find one I like before I begin playing into the track, I edit my track name to match the name of the omnisphere patch just in case. I can poke around and see if I can find a match if you wouldn't mind telling me if it's a stock omnisphere patch


Good idea, Its much smarter and simpler than saving patches.
I dont know what is a stock omnisphere patch or a factory omnisphere patch.
I actually found the patch by shuffling and searching for a sound until I find something I like, so maybe if you tell me what it is a stock or a factory Il try to answer, but I doubt I remember.
And thanks for the help!


----------



## whiskers (Feb 16, 2019)

soilworker24 said:


> Good idea, Its much smarter and simpler than saving patches.
> I dont know what is a stock omnisphere patch or a factory omnisphere patch.
> I actually found the patch by shuffling and searching for a sound until I find something I like, so maybe if you tell me what it is a stock or a factory Il try to answer, but I doubt I remember.
> And thanks for the help!



basically all I'm asking is was is a third party preset your bought from somewhere else or just in Omnisphere alone?

was it a muted patch?

A few possibilities that I can see right now:


blue nile baseball bat
blue nile small sticks
bottlecap Zim'bira magnet
bottlecap Zim'bira spork

bottlecap Zim'bira sugar

bottlecap Zim'bira toothpicks
coffee can kalimba patches (there are like 5)
dark zim'bira patches (like 5)
double gourd kalimba fingernail
double gourd kalimba pick
double gourd kalimba rattle pills
guitarlimba hairbrush
Hohner guitaret magnetic vibrato
Hohner guitaret muted
Hohner guitaret sugar
marimbula brite mallet (& mallet bounce patch)
marimbula brite rattler stirrer
marimbula wood patches
sizzle gourd kalimba patches (7)

start with those and if it's not those, I'll keep looking. How sure are you on the grey and yellow picture?


----------



## FriFlo (Feb 16, 2019)

Here you go ...


----------



## whiskers (Feb 16, 2019)

FriFlo said:


> Here you go ...



man Giacchino killed that score. Seems like a really nice guy too.


----------



## FriFlo (Feb 16, 2019)

whiskers said:


> man Giacchino killed that score. Seems like a really nice guy too.


Hmm, that "track" was "composed" by J.J. Abrams ... everything else though ways Giacchino and I like that soundtrack as well.


----------



## soilworker24 (Feb 16, 2019)

whiskers said:


> basically all I'm asking is was is a third party preset your bought from somewhere else or just in Omnisphere alone?
> 
> was it a muted patch?
> 
> ...


Wow really thanks man
This is the direction but non of the them are the patch
I think its something close to the "chunky kalimba", but I really remember that the longer the note the less duration it has, so its not that, and thats the main reason I realized that the patches I thought were the one, are not.
And no not so sure about the picture.


----------



## whiskers (Feb 16, 2019)

soilworker24 said:


> Wow really thanks man
> This is the direction but non of the them are the patch
> I think its something close to the "chunky kalimba", but I really remember that the longer the note the less duration it has, so its not that, and thats the main reason I realized that the patches I thought were the one, are not.
> And no not so sure about the picture.


Have you checked the cubase project backup file to see if it saved there?


----------



## soilworker24 (Feb 17, 2019)

whiskers said:


> Have you checked the cubase project backup file to see if it saved there?


I use fl studio, and no, forgot that there is a backup folder lol
Thanks, I wil try there.


----------



## Jaap (Feb 17, 2019)

If you have any sound that sounds close to it and has a kalimba sound in it, try to do sound match. Maybe that leads to a quicker result


----------



## soilworker24 (Feb 17, 2019)

Thanks for the advice, but sound match doesn't work good for me, giving me a patch from the same directory or close one instead of a similar sound.
The backup file was just a hour after my session crashed, so no luck there.
But, I'm almost sure that the patch Im looking for had a "thumb tank" sample.
Does anyone know how to search for a patch according to a sample?


----------

